# Jeux PS2 pour un enfant de 5 ans?



## SuperCed (2 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour, Noel approche et il est temps de faire des cadeaux.

Je cherche un jeu PS2 qui pourrait plaire à un enfant de 5 ans. Bref, j'ai besoin de conseils car je n'y connais pas grand chose...

Merci


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2003)

Bah y a Tekken... Silent Hill.. Resident evil... Zombie master...
Les enfants adorent... il y a du sang, de la violence, c'est gore...


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2003)

Plus sérieusement...

Pour 3 ans et plus :  C'est ici par exemple


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah y a Tekken... Silent Hill.. Resident evil... Zombie master...
> Les enfants adorent... il y a du sang, de la violence, c'est gore...



c'est marrant mais la réponse de jptk ainsi que la question posée me fait penser à ce sujet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant ...



c'est vrai ça ... qu'est-ce qu'on marre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....


----------



## SuperCed (2 Décembre 2003)

J'aurais aimé quelques jugements persos sur ces jeux.
Merci.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant mais la réponse de jptk ainsi que la question posée me fait penser à ce sujet



Je viens d'y poster une question également. Excellent sujet.


----------



## BioSS (3 Décembre 2003)

moins de 5 ans c'est chaud... A partir de 5 ans ça va (j'ai eu une mégadrive à 4 ans avec sonic et flashback.... ah le bon vieux temps).

Je te conseille toute la gamme disney (Tarzan, Peter Pan, etc...). y a le jeu télétubbies aussi (je suis sérieux)


bon @ +
Cherche pas trop non plus, la PS2 n'étant pas une console pour enfants (la seule utilisation de DVD calme... à l'époque on pouvait fairee du ball-trap avec les jeux (avec les cassettes)) et maintenant on peux même plus la tenir avec les doigts.. fais chier)


----------



## einqui (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça ... qu'est-ce qu'on marre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fais dans l'auto-citation et l'autocritique Finn??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais dans l'auto-citation et l'autocritique Finn??



dans le préventif surtout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon moi je lui conseillerais de chercher dans les jeux PS One. Ca coute moins cher et Sony sort plutot les jeux pour gosse sur la one plutot que la 2. Il y a quantité de références là donc. Tout dépend de ce que tu recherches : jeux de voiture rigolos pour enfants (Crash Racing), jeux de plateforme (Crash Bandicoot), jeux divers et variés (Crash Bash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 celui ci est excellent par exemple bien que certains niveaux un peu difficiles).
Sinon il y  avait un jeu de pilotage d'hélicoptère de modélisme (RC stunt quelque chose) mais il est vrai que celà demande une certaine dextérité. Mais c'est assez sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis les classiques pour enfants comme Toy Story et Harry Potter sont plutot bien réalisés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais il est vrai que la plupart des défauts repprochés aux JV pour enfants concerne leur manque de jouabilité (trop dur, faut appuyer sur 40 boutons... faire un saut au milimètres près, trouver la solution à une énigme tarabiscottée) et des problèmes d'interface.

Allez tiens j'en donne un dernier auquel je joue ces jours-ci : c'est Kirikou et la sorcière. Pas mal fait.


----------



## BioSS (6 Décembre 2003)

Sinon il y a les excellents Jak and Daxter... Un peu complexe pour moins de 5 ans, mais au-dessus (à partir de 6 ans) c'est impecc..


----------

